# You think you know your calls?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel a contest coming on.....

Do you think you're up on your game calls? If not... you might want to work on that.

According to a little birdie, in under 2 weeks we'll be quizzed. Photos will be posted and the person who can ID the most calls, will win big.

The grand prize has yet to be determined. Think you have what it takes? Follow this post and be ready.

One thing is for certain... the person with the greatest knowledge of predator calls will be hooked up in big ways.

Reply below if you want in....more info to follow....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

count me in for sure.........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What is the name of the book you have Mike ? LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I bet sells go up on it this week ! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are we talking physical calls or sounds ?

I can lose at either count me in....


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

There is no way I know as much as you guys, but for the risk/reward I am in.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Are we talking physical calls or sounds ?


I can loose at either count me in....

Right... me too.... I am in

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I will give it a shot...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am in also.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am seeing this late but whats the wurst I can do? i am in if its still open!!


----------

